# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Apicultura  Nueva Zelanda: desarrollan nueva instrumento para analizar la miel de manuka

## Polinizaciones

*El laboratorio Hill, con sede en Nueva Zelanda ha desarrollado una nueva prueba tres-en-una para analizar la miel de manuka en forma más rápida y más económica que los actuales métodos convencionales.*_Suite Manuka_ es un test que analiza los componentes bio-activos de la miel de manuka y, que según Jill Rumney, gerente de servicio al cliente_de Hill Laboratories Food and Bioanalytical_, permite reunir en una sola tres de las pruebas más populares y eficaces aplicadas a la miel de manuka.La nueva prueba Suite Manuka combina los tres compuestos vitales necesarios para las pruebas de miel de manuka activa: dihidroxiacetona (DHA), methylglyxol (MGO) e hidroximetilfurfural (HMF), en una innovadora prueba única, explica Rumney.Las pruebas de DHA y MGO se miden juntas para indicar el nivel de actividad antimicrobiana presente en la miel de manuka y la prueba HMF evalúa si la miel ha sido calentada o adulterada. Estas pruebas se realizaban antes por separado.La tecnología y la metodología de reciente introducción permiten ejecutar estas pruebas a un menor costo con lo que es posible pasarles esos ahorros a los clientes a través de precios más bajos. También permite obtener resultados más rápidamente.La miel de manuka es producida por las abejas que polinizan un arbusto nativo de Nueva Zelanda, el _manuka_, y se vende a un valor elevado en todo el mundo. Pero para poder vender la miel de manuka al precio indicativo, los productores y vendedores necesitan llevar a cabo las pruebas del producto.Rumney explica que la tecnología empleada es la Cromatografía Líquida de Ultra-alta Resolución (UPLC), que permite tomar una muestra en siete minutos usando sólo un instrumento, lo que mejora el indicador de velocidad que anteriormente era capaz de analizar una muestra cada media hora por medio de tres instrumentos.La Suite Manuka fue desarrollada para satisfacer las necesidades de los clientes de la industria de la miel siendo de suma importancia producir pruebas a precios competitivos para los clientes, sin comprometer la calidad. La oferta de esta nueva tecnología estará disponible en todo el país, agrega Rummey.   Polinizaciones SAC - Polinizacion, Miel y Derivados Materiales y Equipos, ApinoticiasTemas similares: Nueva Zelanda: aumentan los precios de la miel y la cantidad de abejas Artículo: FDA propone nueva norma para la defensa agroalimentaria Artículo: Esparragueros peruanos esperan que Nueva Zelanda autorice ingreso del producto INIA desarrolla nueva variante de maíz para forrajes INIA desarrolla nueva variante de maíz para forrajes

----------

